# CD lässt sich nicht als user mounten

## drakesoft

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt das Cdromlaufwerk lässt sich nicht als user mounten (thunar-volman). Es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

```
Der Datenträger »Disk« konnte nicht eingebunden werden.

mount: nur „root“ kann /dev/hdb auf /mnt/cdrom einhängen.
```

Der user ist unter anderem in der gruppe "cdrom". Ich hoffe jemand hat die lösung für dieses Problem.

Grüße

drakesoft

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du einen fstab Eintrag hast der etwa so lautet, dann muss in den Options "users" drinstehen.

Edith:

Achja falls du keine hast und dbus+hal verwendest musst du zusätzlich in der Grupee plugdev sein.

----------

## drakesoft

danke, der eintrag "users" fehlte in der fstab, mounten funktioniert jetzt umount mit thunar-volman auch, leider funktioniert das auswerfen nicht mit der Auswurftaste am CDlaufwerk selbst da kommt der fehler:

```
Der Datenträger »/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_5VO2144DM11831« konnte nicht ausgeworfen werden.

Das Gerät »/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_5VO2144DM11831« ist kein gültiger Datenträger.
```

----------

## Max Steel

Mit hal kann ich leider nicht helfen, hal ist für mich so eine Art Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

Tut mir leid.

Vorallem kenne ich nicht die Stelle wo er seine Einstellungen speichert, /etc/hal ist prkatisch leer. (eine Datei und ein paar Ordner die alle leer sind.

----------

## drakesoft

macht ja nichts, trotzdem danke für deine hilfe.

----------

## Beforegod

mal mit lsof testen ob noch Prozesse offen sind, die auf das CD Laufwerk zugreifen.

----------

